# RIP smokey cat :(



## Dizzydancer (7 February 2015)

Was involved in an rtc late tonight thankfully some kind soul took her to the vets who contacted me but she was in pain and distressed so I made the decision to put her out of her misery. RIP beautiful girl, I met you at 1 minute old and you had a wonderful 6 years, you were taken too soon enjoy chasing butterflies in the sky x x


----------



## pines of rome (7 February 2015)

So sorry, RIP Smokey. x


----------



## olop (7 February 2015)

So sorry  rip little one xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 February 2015)

RIP Smokey.


----------



## Dizzydancer (7 February 2015)

Thanks. She is home now and it has made it easier that I have seen her now.


----------



## Shady (7 February 2015)

i'm so sorry you lost her but glad someone took her in and it sounds like you did the right thing. big hugs to you. xxxx


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (7 February 2015)

So sorry x


----------



## Dizzydancer (7 February 2015)

Thank you. Yes I believe I made the right choice for her x


----------



## hackneylass2 (9 February 2015)

RIP Smokey. So sad.


----------



## JulesRules (12 February 2015)

I'm so sorry. I lost my old boy recently, but at least he had had a good long life. Sounds like Smokey was taken too soon.

Big hugs x


----------

